# TNT Maltese girl available



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy and I went to a dog show locally Sunday. We spoke with Theresa Meyer from TNT Maltese. She has a little 16 week old girl she is looking to place. She is currently calling her Penney and expects her to mature at 5 lbs. She is asking $1,900. for her with a spay contract. Theresa says she has a gorgeous coat and a sparkling personality. She forwarded theses pictures to me.....here she is......she is darling. 

[attachment=15398:attachment] 

[attachment=15399:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is darling!!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Sassy and I went to a dog show locally Sunday. We spoke with Theresa Meyer from TNT Maltese. She has a little 16 week old girl she is looking to place. She is currently calling her Penney and expects her to mature at 5 lbs. She is asking $1,900. for her with a spay contract. Theresa says she has a gorgeous coat and a sparkling personality. She forwarded theses pictures to me.....here she is......she is darling.
> 
> [attachment=15398:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=15399:attachment][/B]



She is a real cutie. In addition to seeing this precious baby, it's also a good way for those looking for a pup to see the size of one this age in relation to what is expected to be a five pound adult.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is absolutely gorgeous! She sure has "the look", doesn't she? And that coat! How silky it looks already!

I'm sure someone will grab this little girl in a hurry!


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

shes so cute! can you pm me her contact details?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That baby girl is beautiful! What I wouldn't give to have
her, but my hands are pretty full with the three I have.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh she is gorgeous. Such a sweet face!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I keep coming back to look at her. What a sweet little face...I want her BAD!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh she is so gorgeous! And what a fantastic price for a well-bred female. Oh somebody is going to be getting a good deal, without a doubt. And 16 weeks is even the typical 'ackward' stage and this girl is still a little cutie!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> shes so cute! can you pm me her contact details?[/B]



There's an email address on her website.

http://community-2.webtv.net/tntmaltesegth/TNTMaltese/


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

She is very cute..


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great price for that little cutie. Hope someone here takes advantage of this info.........


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow...she is a cutie pie!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, those pictures really make me want another baby, but I have to wait until I can quit work and have the time to train a puppy. That is one beautiful little girl.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Sassy and I went to a dog show locally Sunday. We spoke with Theresa Meyer from TNT Maltese. She has a little 16 week old girl she is looking to place. She is currently calling her Penney and expects her to mature at 5 lbs. She is asking $1,900. for her with a spay contract. Theresa says she has a gorgeous coat and a sparkling personality. She forwarded theses pictures to me.....here she is......she is darling.
> 
> [attachment=15398:attachment]
> 
> [attachment=15399:attachment][/B]


 Awww Dear Pat,

If ONLY she wasn't gonna mature to 5 pounds!







She is beautiful!

Thank you though so much for thinking me.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

She's adorable and reminds me of my babies.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> shes so cute! can you pm me her contact details?[/B]


I PM'd you the contact info along with their phone number. Good luck! Feel free to use my name or Sassy's.......you might get further using Sassy's name.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> I keep coming back to look at her. What a sweet little face...I want her BAD!!![/B]


I want her toooooo


----------

